# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  tìm mua rãnh hồi bi

## tinnghianguyen

Số là e nghịch dại. Tháo ra ráp lại. Mạnh tay wá, làm gãy luôn đường hồi bi. Giờ e tìm phụ kiện thay thế ở đâu ạ, nếu ở sg càng tốt ah.

----------

